# Tri Power Cam



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

So, my new motor has a comp 265DEH cam & lifter set and I picked up a complete tri power set up.......... Will this cam work with this set up or do I need a new cam?? Only 200 miles on a new rebuild!

Thanx for any help Ric


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Ric,

That's a decent cam for power up to about 4,500 RPM. It makes MONSTER torque compared to most, and delivers decent fuel consumption. 

Were steps taken during the rebuild to reduce static compression?

What are your intentions for using the car? If a "cruiser" and part-time hot rod, that cam will be fine. If you're after significant power above 4,500, another cam would be called for. The TriPower really isn't involved for these purposes, it would the same set of questions and answers with a 4-bbl.

Jim


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanx Jim............ Compression is now about 9&1/2 with the new pistons. So what you're saying is I wont benefit from any additional or noticable HP with the Tr Power setup?? The car is a cruiser, show car has 3:55 posi and am waiting for the new Keisler direct fit 5 speed.

So I'll get the "wow" factor but not too much in the "Go" factor ??????

Thanx Ric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

He's saying that the cam an compression would be equally appropriate for either intake system. In fact, a tripower system will produce more power than a 4 barrel. With your 355 gears, you'll be right in the upper end of your power band all the time, and it will go like heck when you open the outer carbs. You've got the overdrive of the 5 speed, so that's a HUGE plus. Me, I'd install an XE 262 or 268 cam for a little more top end. The reality, though, is that you'll be running UNDER 4500 rpm 99% of the time, so you'll probably be fine with what you've got...especially with the overdrive.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanx Guy........ you're right on with our driving habits, just cruising.. BUT.... I'm glad to hear I'll get a little "surprise" when I go WOT !!!! Actually, it's my wife that has the lead foot!!! We like to travel to car shows and 400-600 miles each way is ok for us. Been there with the 3:55 gears in my L79 Chevy II and @ 60mph it was about 3,000 RPM !!!

Thanx Ric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I know the feeling. I've had a lot of GTO's with 3.55 gears...they were just marginal when the speed limit was 55, but now, with speeds of 75-80 pretty typical, they just don't work well. Especially with $4 gas. I swapped the open 3.36 rear in my '67 GTO for a 2.56 posi unit about 2 years ago, and couldn't be happier. If I'm at 3000 rpm on the highway, my road speed is now 92mph!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> He's saying that the cam an compression would be equally appropriate for either intake system. In fact, a tripower system will produce more power than a 4 barrel. With your 355 gears, you'll be right in the upper end of your power band all the time, and it will go like heck when you open the outer carbs. You've got the overdrive of the 5 speed, so that's a HUGE plus. Me, I'd install an XE 262 or 268 cam for a little more top end. The reality, though, is that you'll be running UNDER 4500 rpm 99% of the time, so you'll probably be fine with what you've got...especially with the overdrive.


Hey Guy......... wouldn't you know it, brand new motor and rear main seal leaks like crazy !!! :shutme... so it's being pulled for the fix and NOW the new 268 XE cam/lifter set will be installed !! Along with front discs and a new Delphi steering box. The 5 speed won't arrive til August!! 

Whole package should be a fun ride!! Thanx Ric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just pulled the motor out of my '67 for a long-postponed rear main leak. I've been using the BOP Viton rear seals lately, and they work great. NO leaks! If you use a "rope" type seal, don't use a regular one from the parts house...use a BestGasket Graphtite seal. The regular rope seals have been leak prone since the '80's, when the asbestos was removed from them. Just a Heads Up....you don't want to pull the engine out and tear it down twice!!! Great choice on the cam....a buddy has that cam in his 9:1 389 in a '65 GTO with a 4 speed and a 3.36 gear, and the car runs HARD.


----------

